# Can I just plunk media from old filter into the new one?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Or is that flirting with danger? Switching from a Fluval Nano submersible to an AC20 HOB... I think the media from the nano would fit without any problem into the AC20. Or should I run them side by side for a while before switching the media over? Just a bit paranoid about doing something to crash the tank, and it's running so well right now, I hate to mess anything up...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just make sure you keep your media in the tank water while you do the switch over, should be fine


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this for a SW or FW? I dont know for salt but for fresh i had an aquaclear running and when i want it to start using my xp3 i hooked it up beside the aquaclear and i let it run for a week or so then i shut down the aquaclear. It worked well, my tank was establish too and i didnt want it to crash.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Should've mentioned that it's freshwater. It's my Fluval Ebi. Finally made it out to J&L tonight and grabbed an AC20 to replace the nano. Looking forward to a slight increase in tank space


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Either way works well... moving media to new filter, or even some of the media, running side by side - all good.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Not a Problem,I just did this recently Myself to Cycle a New Tank,works like a charm.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I seeded with some of the media from the old filter; will run them both side by side for a couple of weeks and then move the rest over. In no hurry so might as well be sure it works out OK


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, not a problem. It's the best way to cycle a new tank or than just installing an existing filter to the new tank. In the past, I always ran one or two extra filters on my tanks so I could indulge my MTS.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If the fluval media fits in the aquaclear than there is no reason to run the fluval anymore. Aqua clears are great filters. Little work horses. If you want to step the aqaua clear up another notch try using filter floss aswell inside of it. Cut it to fit. Place it after the sponge. Nothing will pass through it. Water will be sparkling in no time


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

OK, you've all talked me into it. 

EDIT: Had to top up the water tonight, so I went ahead and brought all the media over from the Fluval into the AC20. It fit... and then some... I had a 2nd filter, a Mini Elite, and that block went in as well. Then those bio ceramic things on top, so it's packed full of old and new media...

Looks SO MUCH BETTER without that Fluval taking up so much space. And with the pre-filter on the AC20 I can quit worrying about shrimplets getting turned into crustacean tartar.

Feeling pretty chuffed right now.

Guess I better do a check on the water tomorrow morning to make sure nothing went half-assed...


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to update the thread and say the whole process was completely seamless... monitored the parameters for 3 or 4 days to make sure all was well, and there was no hiccup at all - went as smooth as a clown loach


----------

